# Liberty Movement > Liberty Campaigns >  Sanford/Colbert debate on CSPAN tonite 4-29 7pm

## devil21

Tonite at 7pm.




> Friends -
> 
> We've gotten word just a bit ago that tonight's debate WILL be televised after all, on C-SPAN, starting at 7 p.m. I hope you can make it a point to watch.
> 
> My opponent has done a great job of hiding her real views from scrutiny in an effort to be all things to all people, and my hope is that tonight we’ll get to the heart of the matter of what she really represents – yet another vote for Nancy Pelosi and the destructive policies that have put spending on a completely unsustainable pace.
> 
> Though she's done a good job hiding from debates and forums, here's what we do know:
> 
> Last week, Colbert Busch’s campaign refused to answer basic questions about whether she would vote in favor of returning Pelosi to the Speakership, whether she would vote in favor of government stimulus spending and what budgetary and spending reforms she would enact.
> ...


Debate vid

----------


## FSP-Rebel

He's gonna mow her ass like grass.

----------


## supermario21

All the folks in Sun City will be watching...and voting for Mark after they see this beatdown!

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Getting close to showtime...

----------


## VoluntaryAmerican

http://www.c-span.org/Live-Video/C-SPAN/

----------


## kathy88

This should be interesting. Glad I checked in.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

She's bought and paid for.

----------


## Petar

This is going to be the most amusing debate in a long long long time.

----------


## supermario21

http://scetv.org/television/streamin...ert-debate.cfm

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

Starting now!

----------


## kathy88

She looks like a purple marshmallow.

----------


## devil21

Pretty $#@! video quality but better than nothing.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

C-SPAN feed looks like a low quality youtube video.

----------


## TaftFan

> C-SPAN feed looks like a low quality youtube video.


Yes but at least it is not cracking up like the ustream.

----------


## Lucille

Another stream http://iroots.org/2013/04/29/sen-ran...e-tonight-7pm/

via http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...m-tonight-LIVE

----------


## supermario21

looks like a pro-Sanford crowd.

----------


## kathy88

Totally pro Sanford.

----------


## devil21

Definitely sounds like the crowd is on Sanford's side.

----------


## supermario21

Colbert is going to be ducking for an hour.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Colbert-Busch is 100% corporatist.

----------


## TaftFan

I didn't know Sanford was this skilled at debating.

----------


## supermario21

Colbert-Busch is pathetic. She's parroting big business.

----------


## devil21

She's pretty terrible.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Colbert Busch: "I will do whatever the most powerful lobbies tell me to do.".

----------


## torchbearer

i zone out when she talks, is it my bias?

----------


## kathy88

Oh snap.

----------


## torchbearer

Sanford laying smack-down.

----------


## supermario21

This is entertaining. I wish our presidential debates were like this.

----------


## devil21

LETS GET READY TO RUMBLE!!!!

----------


## kathy88

This is getting good.

----------


## torchbearer

oh, this is getting good. jerry springer style. get out the chairs.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

She got petty, he followed.

----------


## devil21

> She got petty, he followed.


Well, in fairness, he did duck her claim that he voted against dredging the port in his last Congress stint by bringing up the donation.

----------


## torchbearer

She has to poo poo obamacare.

----------


## jmdrake

Ummmm....she scored some points on the dredge issue.  Sanford saying "Well you wrote me a $500 check afterwards" maybe helped a little...  But I can see that as an effective attack ad.  Note that she's attacking / but supporting Obamacare.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> I didn't know Sanford was this skilled at debating.


You don't get to become governor of a decent-sized state without some speaking skills.

----------


## supermario21

She is a fascist. Literally 100%.

----------


## jmdrake

De-link healtcare and employment!  Great point!  Now how many will understand?

----------


## Lucille

> Colbert-Busch is 100% corporatist.





> She is a fascist. Literally 100%.


I know.  I hope he's pushing that line in his ads.

----------


## torchbearer

no body tells her what to do!

----------


## Lucille

...

----------


## kathy88

This is very entertaining.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Oh boy. This is painful.

----------


## jmdrake

Trash Obamacare - praise Obamacare.  I'm seeing a pattern from Colbert.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> no body tells her what to do!


Is this a political debate or a divorce hearing?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Damn, that woman is full of venom.

----------


## supermario21

Sanford is actually a sophisticated wonk.

----------


## kathy88

Mark won social security debate.

----------


## jmdrake

Ouch!  Sanford just kicked her ass on Social Security!

----------


## torchbearer

> Is this a political debate or a divorce hearing?


 well, sanford is present, so there is no telling. it could be the end of another ugly affair.

----------


## supermario21

> Ouch!  Sanford just kicked her ass on Social Security!


And with SC-1 being essentially a retirement community, that could be the nail in the coffin.

----------


## Petar

$#@! just got real

----------


## kathy88

She's a nasty bitch. She went there.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Wow. She is evil.

----------


## torchbearer

knives out!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Petar

Haha, Sanford just unleashed his Jedi mind trick.

----------


## kathy88

Obviously her brother got the charm in the family because she's a vicious $#@!.

----------


## kathy88

Public schools are the greatest! Wut?

----------


## Lucille

https://twitter.com/search/realtime?...ebate&src=hash

https://twitter.com/jaseliberty is live tweeting if you don't want to watch it.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Lol. Yeah public education! Got to teach stupid American children to do math in the future!

----------


## torchbearer

sticking pelosi to her was genius.

----------


## jmdrake

Ohhhhh....she wants to be a slave to federal money.

Edit: _There's something inherently wrong with the idea that we can solve the problem of too much debt with more debt_!  Campaign commercial!

----------


## devil21

> Obviously her brother got the charm in the family because she's a vicious $#@!.


She reminds me of Bachmann.

----------


## devil21

Oooh a Ron Paul-esque statement from Sanford about fixing too much debt with more debt.

----------


## supermario21

Sanford was essentially Ron Paul's tag team partner from 94-01

----------


## torchbearer

i love when democrats talking about small business growth.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

This crowd is like WWE hooligans.

----------


## kathy88

She's really done nothing besides spout lib talking points and take dirty shots. She's looking very bitter and spiteful.

----------


## kathy88

The role of government is to create job programs? Really?

----------


## supermario21

LOL, she's trying to dodge saying the government isn't doing enough...

----------


## jmdrake

"The role of government is to spend money to help private business".  Really?

Edit: Sanford _You want to help small business out of the way?  Get government out of the way.  Pelosi and friends are hurting us"._

Another commercial soundbite!

----------


## torchbearer

sanford is really good.

----------


## kathy88

I was against earmarks before being against earmarks was cool! Lol

----------


## jmdrake

Did she just decline to respond?  Am I missing something or does Sanford have her on the ropes?

----------


## torchbearer

did she just lie?

----------


## kathy88

Calling her out on labor union contributions.

----------


## torchbearer

Sanford has a good research staff.

----------


## supermario21

A pledge only to the voters? Did she just not pledge to Chamber of Commerce and Labor Unions during this debate?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Colbert Busch wants to bring home the Federal bacon! 

She wants to cater to her District. Is the US Chamber if Commerce one of her constituents?

----------


## supermario21

OMG Colbert-Busch is a crony capitalist it's not even funny....

----------


## torchbearer

whoa

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> OMG Colbert-Busch is a crony capitalist it's not even funny....


Just like Pelosi and Feinstein.

----------


## Petar

passive agressive response fail

----------


## Brian4Liberty

She is nasty.

----------


## Petar

Haha, quoting Dick Cheney on freedom!

----------


## lakerssuck92

She just quoted Dick Cheney w.r.t gay marriage....

----------


## devil21

She quoted Dick Cheney??

Anybody else having audio issues?

----------


## supermario21

Sanford talking about DOMA, says his position is consistent and gay marriage has less to do with marriage and more to do with tradition of our country in not letting Washington decide things for us.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Is everyone else loosing audio when Sanford speaks?

----------


## supermario21

http://scetv.org/television/streamin...ert-debate.cfm

----------


## TaftFan

> Is everyone else loosing audio when Sanford speaks?


Yes.

----------


## supermario21

Wants states to handle things.

----------


## libertyplz

Yea there appears to be some audio issues

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> She quoted Dick Cheney??
> 
> Anybody else having audio issues?


Yep. On CSpan, mostly when Sanford is speaking.

----------


## TaftFan

Excellent response.

----------


## torchbearer

pro-choice? in south carolina?

----------


## Petar

Yes, audio issues.

----------


## supermario21

GUNS!

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> Ouch!  Sanford just kicked her ass on Social Security!


Yes he did, it was great!

----------


## supermario21

Lol, no applause for Busch on guns. 


"We are the 90%"-Joe Scarborough.

----------


## PSYOP

She's full of crap -- she'd take the South Carolinineans guns in a heartbeat if their was a mass school shooting.

----------


## lakerssuck92

She's a lib pretending to be moderate

----------


## supermario21

This is hilarious.

----------


## lakerssuck92

Not a greatly executed attack by Sanford....

----------


## PSYOP

ROFL nobody tells her what to do? A pile of cash from the lobbyists will change that.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Colbert Busch: "I support the 2nd Amendment, and I support strict gun control".

----------


## devil21

For the children, of course.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> ROFL nobody tells her what to do? A pile of cash from the lobbyists will change that.


They are testing the Hillary 2016 strategy.

----------


## lakerssuck92

Reaching across the iles? I always though it went 'reach across the isle'?...

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Lol. We need to reach across the aisle and work together. Yeah, she would be great to work with.

----------


## supermario21

"inflation is the silent robber of the middle class." -so Ron

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> She's really done nothing besides spout lib talking points and take dirty shots. She's looking very bitter and spiteful.


Agreed.

----------


## PSYOP

She sounds totally fake and I can't figure out how even Democrats could take her seriously.

----------


## wormyguy

Is it just me, or does Colbert-Busch look like a 70s televangelist wife?

----------


## supermario21

Wow, what a phony.

----------


## PSYOP

OH BOY SHES GONNA TAKE A 10% SALARY!

----------


## LibertyEagle

She'll take a 10% cut in salary, but line her pockets with bribes from special interests.

----------


## lakerssuck92

She is pretending like she cares about 'getting our fiscal house in order'...

----------


## devil21

Whole bunch of nothing in her closing statement.

----------


## TaftFan

She is a major liar.

----------


## torchbearer

i wish she'd move to the future.

----------


## lakerssuck92

Then she spouts off a bunch of crony capitalist policies....

----------


## Brian4Liberty

She wants to support Intellectual Property? Who is that important to again? Corporatist....

----------


## devil21

Switch on over to CNBC for a documentary about the private prison system starting.  A documentary on the rise of the AR15 follows at 9.  Good tv night!

----------


## TaftFan

Time to destroy her supporters on facebook: https://www.facebook.com/ColbertBusc...42596125765881

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> She sounds totally fake and I can't figure out how even Democrats could take her seriously.


Very fake and zero likeability.

----------


## PSYOP

One of her top likes on facebook is Lawrence O'Donnell who could not be any more openly socialist -- that should tell you everything.

----------


## jmdrake

> pro-choice? in south carolina?


Yeah.  Funny how she tried to spin that one.

----------


## Spoa

> @NikkiHaley to attend fundraiser for @MarkSanford #sc1 (from @AP) http://apne.ws/YhXQhp


Governor Haley will fundraise for Sanford.

----------


## devil21

Mark had a few soundbites that could have been from Dr. Paul himself so I dropped him a few bucks.  Last I saw, the GOP stopped funding his campaign so he'll need some help to counter her union cash.




> Hi devil21,
> 
> Thank you for donating $10.00 to Mark Sanford. This donation will appear as "Rally" on your bank or credit card statement.
> 
> View Detailed Receipt
> 
> Thank you again for your generosity

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

Mark will stand shoulder to shoulder with Amash and Massie.

----------


## BamaAla

The feed kept coming in and out for me. Aside from that, that was the first time I've seen him debate and damn he's good. It felt like he was just an old buddy having a casual conversation with me. Too bad he has a taste for latina women; this dude would have looked good on the Presidential debate stage. 

Do we think he's going to win?

----------


## georgiaboy

I love RPF play-by-play threads, FTW!!  Great read, gang.

----------


## ClydeCoulter

> I love RPF play-by-play threads, FTW!!  Great read, gang.


^^ THIS ^^ cause I missed it too  Thanks everyone !

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> I love RPF play-by-play threads, FTW!!  Great read, gang.


Debate and election results threads are the best!

----------


## Keith and stuff

Is there no video of highlights? No debate polls?

----------


## PatriotOne

*Sanford/Colbert-Busch Debate April 29, 2013*

----------


## Adrock

He is a good speaker. He would have been a great presidential candidate.

----------


## TaftFan

Observations on the debate: http://libertycircle.blogspot.com/20...ert-busch.html

----------


## supermario21

I was interested to read some chatter from libs complaining that Busch was parroting right-wing talking points. I could envision the far left not voting for her. If it becomes a simple turnout operation, Sanford will win.

----------


## devil21

> Observations on the debate: http://libertycircle.blogspot.com/20...ert-busch.html


It that's your blog it's a good write up but you have a few bad typos "decable" instead of debacle, "school school", etc.

----------


## TaftFan

> It that's your blog it's a good write up but you have a few bad typos "decable" instead of debacle, "school school", etc.


Thanks. It is. I was trying to rush it out so google would pick it up. I forgot to do spellcheck. I think I have it all fixed now.

----------


## Keith and stuff

Wow, she sure stacked audience largely in her favor. And both of the nation media sources that covers it lean strongly Democrat. Additionally, she might have lied when she said she was fiscially conservative. So kept double speaking, though  I don't see why folks are saying he beat her so much on social security. I was annoyed that she is so focused on teachers unions, even though she didn't shout out about it. Sanford sure lost the defense of marriage act though.  The issue is decided. Same same marriage is certainly the future in all 50 states. There is no debate. He did a little better than her in the debates, from what I could tell.

I might get down reps for this; but, I was not happy with her make up. Sorry, but I feel that way.

----------


## Keith and stuff

> I was interested to read some chatter from libs complaining that Busch was parroting right-wing talking points. I could envision the far left not voting for her. If it becomes a simple turnout operation, Sanford will win.


If the far left votes, they will vote for her. She is on the ballot twice, including as the far left candidate

----------


## BamaAla

don't the polls show Sanford significantly behind? Any reason for me to think he can win (and send some money?)

----------


## TaftFan

> don't the polls show Sanford significantly behind? Any reason for me to think he can win (and send some money?)


Romney won by 18 points, so Sanford has a good chance.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> Wow, she sure stacked audience largely in her favor. And both of the nation media sources that covers it lean strongly Democrat. Additionally, she might have lied when she said she was fiscially conservative. So kept double speaking, though  I don't see why folks are saying he beat her so much on social security. I was annoyed that she is so focused on teachers unions, even though she didn't shout out about it.
> 
> I might get down reps for this; but, I was not happy with her make up. Sorry, but I feel that way.


Yeah, she stacked the crowd full of liberal drones.  Not sure why some people here thought the crowd was all Sanford people, it was 50/50 at best, more likely 60/40 for her.

----------


## supermario21

> Yeah, she stacked the crowd full of liberal drones.  Not sure why some people here thought the crowd was all Sanford people, it was 50/50 at best, more likely 60/40 for her.


At first (maybe it was the audio) the crowd seemed pro-Sanford. Her supporters were mindless drones literally only there to Sanford bash because every time she answered a question with some cheap one-liner there would always be this awkward silence with Mark's expression looking like "that's it?"

----------


## devil21

> don't the polls show Sanford significantly behind? Any reason for me to think he can win (and send some money?)


One poll that Im aware of was from notoriously left leaning PPP.  The district leans conservative and Newt (multiple wives, cheating scandal, etc) still won the state.




> Yeah, she stacked the crowd full of liberal drones.  Not sure why some people here thought the crowd was all Sanford people, it was 50/50 at best, more likely 60/40 for her.


That was early on when Sanford was getting all the applause and Colbert not much.  That changed later in the debate to be 50/50.

----------


## Keith and stuff

> One poll that Im aware of was from notoriously left leaning PPP.  The district leans conservative and Newt (multiple wives, cheating scandal, etc) still won the state.


Newt did not win the state. He won the GOP only voters.

----------


## devil21

> Newt did not win the state. He won the GOP only voters.


The primary, yes.  It's a conservative district.  As long as Republicans turn out Sanford wins.

----------


## RonPaulMall

> Romney won by 18 points, so Sanford has a good chance.


And that was a normal election on election day in a Presidential Election year.  This is an off year special election in early May.  Only the most responsible, committed sorts are going to turn out to vote, and that usually favors the GOP.  Turnout in the GOP primary for the special election was 50,000 compared to 16,000 who showed up for the Democrats.

So yeah, Sanford absolutely has a a strong chance of winning.

----------


## Working Poor

good god the media is chewing him up and spitting him out even "redstate" did a hit piece on him

----------


## speciallyblend

like watching a trainwreck, 2 trains about to collide.

----------


## supermario21

> good god the media is chewing him up and spitting him out even "redstate" did a hit piece on him



No, the piece I see is Erick blasting the NRCC and GOP for not supporting Sanford. Erick has been behind Mark from the beginning so maybe it was some random blog entry.

----------


## supermario21

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/...win-he-needed/

This must be a joke, they say at best Sanford fought to a draw...

----------


## T.hill

If Mark Sanford wins this handily, which is a good possibility, I wonder what the reactions will be. No matter what the polls say in this instance he still has a huge advantage, because it's such a red district.

----------


## supermario21

Scarborough also blasted Sanford for saying he opposed expanded background checks...LOL

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> Scarborough also blasted Sanford for saying he opposed expanded background checks...LOL


Seriously? hahahaha

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Well, in fairness, he did duck her claim that he voted against dredging the port in his last Congress stint by bringing up the donation.





> Ummmm....she scored some points on the dredge issue.  Sanford saying "Well you wrote me a $500 check afterwards" maybe helped a little...  But I can see that as an effective attack ad.  Note that she's attacking / but supporting Obamacare.





> "The role of government is to spend money to help private business".  Really?





> Colbert Busch wants to bring home the Federal bacon!


It finally dawned on me what that exchange was really about. Sanford had mentioned that they had "worked together" in the past. She was a lobbyist for shipping concerns. She was lobbying for Sanford to vote yes on some bill that included Federal money for dredging. He voted "no". She was mad. The reference to her donating to his campaign has a whole new meaning in this context. She expected a big payback for that donation.

----------


## jmdrake

> It finally dawned on me what that exchange was really about. Sanford had mentioned that they had "worked together" in the past. She was a lobbyist for shipping concerns. She was lobbying for Sanford to vote yes on some bill that included Federal money for dredging. He voted "no". She was mad. The reference to her donating to his campaign has a whole new meaning in this context. She expected a big payback for that donation.


Oh snap!  Good call!  So...for all of her talk about "not being paid for" her biggest complaint against Sanford is that she didn't get what she paid for?

----------


## devil21

Seems reasonable Brian, though I don't understand why she would write him a check AFTER he voted against it.  Seems she would write the check before the vote if she was trying to win his vote.  Plus, if she thinks $500 is all it takes to buy a vote then she's a rookie.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Seems reasonable Brian, though I don't understand why she would write him a check AFTER he voted against it.  Seems she would write the check before the vote if she was trying to win his vote.  Plus, if she thinks $500 is all it takes to buy a vote then she's a rookie.


I wasn't sure which of his races she donated to. All of them, maybe?

That could be explained by the fact that some interests always donate, in hope of getting something out of it. Which also explains why people or organizations (usually business interests) sometimes donate to both (or multiple) candidates in a given race.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Oh snap!  Good call!  So...for all of her talk about "not being paid for" her biggest complaint against Sanford is that she didn't get what she paid for?


Nothing worse to a crony corporatist than someone who doesn't play ball with them.

----------

